# Car breakdown service ?



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

In the UK, our cars are covered by the Automobile Service and although the only time we have ever needed them is to remove a wheel that had bonded to the axle, its a service we value.

If we buy a second-hard car in Dubai after an initial rental car use period, what are the equivalent type of services in Dubai ?

Thanks

Graham


----------



## motojet (Mar 11, 2008)

I know RSA Insurance has Roadside Assistance included with its auto insurance.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I have insurance with AXA, and they have free roadside assistance as well


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

Most banks will give you free cover if you have a car loan too.

Be aware though, in most cases the assistance is no more than putting your car on the back of a truck and dumping it somewhere of your choosing, they won't be coming out to change a tyre or give you a jump start. In my experience anyway.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Gavtek said:


> Most banks will give you free cover if you have a car loan too.
> 
> Be aware though, in most cases the assistance is no more than putting your car on the back of a truck and dumping it somewhere of your choosing, they won't be coming out to change a tyre or give you a jump start. In my experience anyway.


The only time I had to call them, they provided the jump start (the battery suddenly went dead). They asked me whether I wanted towing or jump start - and I am assuming these are the only two things they provide.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Yup with RSA, they're quite happy to jump start your car or truck it somewhere else.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Graham,

Most banks will offer you free roadside assistance with their credit cards too.


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

Gavtek said:


> [...]Be aware though, in most cases the assistance is no more than putting your car on the back of a truck and dumping it somewhere of your choosing, they won't be coming out to change a tyre or give you a jump start. In my experience anyway.


My vehicle is currently broken-down in The Greens with some sort of electrical fault. Every Breakdown/Roadside Assist company that I have contacted is exactly as Gavtek describes - they can charge a battery, change a wheel, bring you fuel ... or put your car on a truck. No mobile diagnostic skills available, it seems.

Ok, so now, how do I find where to take it for someone to take a quick look and to diagnose the fault? I guess I must first pick somewhere at random, and then they are at liberty to take as long as they want, and charge as much as they want...

Frustration......................

Lamp


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Hello Lamp,

I can recommend Saluki Motorsport.

Good luck!


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Lamplighter said:


> My vehicle is currently broken-down in The Greens with some sort of electrical fault. Every Breakdown/Roadside Assist company that I have contacted is exactly as Gavtek describes - they can charge a battery, change a wheel, bring you fuel ... or put your car on a truck. No mobile diagnostic skills available, it seems.
> 
> Ok, so now, how do I find where to take it for someone to take a quick look and to diagnose the fault? I guess I must first pick somewhere at random, and then they are at liberty to take as long as they want, and charge as much as they want...
> 
> ...


AAA in Al Quoz will do this for you.


----------



## fcjb1970 (Apr 30, 2010)

Lamplighter said:


> My vehicle is currently broken-down in The Greens with some sort of electrical fault. Every Breakdown/Roadside Assist company that I have contacted is exactly as Gavtek describes - they can charge a battery, change a wheel, bring you fuel ... or put your car on a truck. No mobile diagnostic skills available, it seems.
> 
> Ok, so now, how do I find where to take it for someone to take a quick look and to diagnose the fault? I guess I must first pick somewhere at random, and then they are at liberty to take as long as they want, and charge as much as they want...
> 
> ...


A friend of mine's car was broken down in the building parking garage and needed a tow. He could not find anyplace that would actually tow it out of the garage, all said our truck is too high. We had to tow it ourselves (used his other 4x4) so that a tow company would retrieve it. I love this place


----------



## Lamplighter (Jul 20, 2010)

nikkisizer said:


> Hello Lamp,
> 
> I can recommend Saluki Motorsport.
> 
> Good luck!


... so I called them, Mark was a great help - gave me recommendation for a tow company and where to send the vehicle, and also put me in touch with a chap renting cheap vehicles. Thanks Nikki! 



Chocoholic said:


> AAA in Al Quoz will do this for you.


Hmmmm yes, I found about 3 different numbers for AAA, the guy at the end of each of which (perhaps even the same guy!) was interested in towing, or nothing! Nothing like the services offered on AAA website.


----------

